#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  Welke speaker in deze kast?

## rekal

hallo ik heb 2 groote kisten herleidt tot 2 kleine kasten. 
http://www.rekal.be/ANDERE/project1.JPG
[url]http://www.rekal.be/ANDERE/project1-1.JPG[url]
http://www.rekal.be/ANDERE/project1-3.JPG

en dit zijn de maten geworden:
http://www.rekal.be/ANDERE/project1-2.JPG

welke speaker kan ik het beste in deze kasten plaatsen?
Mijn budget ligt op min 200 max 300 per speaker ,zelf dacht ik aan 
Beyma 15g450/n ,JBL 2226 of een L15 s800.

de kastinhoudt is 74l waar de basspoort en speaker nog af moet!
evetueel (liever niet) maak ik de plank recht en heb ik 125l

het moeten basspeakers worden van 8ohm 600w rms per stuk. of iets meer in wattage.

wie kan eens kijken / zoeken of mijn inhoudt wat ik berekend heb wel klopt [:I] en welke speaker ik in deze kast kan plaatsen?
Dan nog wat ik moet doen met mijn basspoorten ( bv. pvc pijpje derin van 5cm en die andere 2 dicht maken )

----------


## Dr. Edie

"Kan iemand effe"....  :Frown: 

Goed, meteen een vraag;
WAAROM moet het 600 Watt zijn?[xx(]

Overigens is de inhoud niet een beetje klein ?.. Je kan een lekkere flinke driver erin hangen, maargoed, misschien beter om voor die driver een geschikt mooi kastje te bouwen? :Smile: 

Succes.

----------


## rekal

Dus jij zegt maak de plank recht en crieern meer volume ,nou goed ;;dat kan dus maar eerst wel effe weten welke speaker er dan in moet voordat ik hals over kom ga zitten zagen.
( das al heel wat beter )

----------


## sis

Rekal, heb je die kasten 2 de hands gekocht ?
als dat zo is kan je misschien vragen aan de verkoper welke speakers er in zaten !!!
sis

----------


## sis

Nijhuisr. je zit hier niet op dat ander forum !!
Laat hem nou, we zien wel hoe het hier afloopt  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Mathijs

Topic opgeruimt.

Beste Rekal.

Ik raad je aan om je vraag opnieuw te formuleren. Deze keer in iets beschaafder Nederlands en op een iets serieuzere manier. (ik heb je al een stukje op weg geholpen, neem er een voorbeeld aan)

Op die manier krijg je ook serieuze reacties terug.

----------


## bertuss

als ik dergelijke kleine inhouden zie, denk ik eventjes aan de lad driver van eminence, of de ciare driver uit de punnischer.

let wel op dat je een berg power nodig hebt.
er zijn wel degelijk kleine subaksten mogelijk. maar voor niets gaat de zon op helaas.

ps. drivers zijn wel 12" .
maar je kan goed knutslen zie ik. dus komt goed.
En binnen je budget.

----------


## rekal

Mmm ik wil het toch echt op een 15" houden.
ik ben me aan het verdiepen in WinISD zodat ik zo hopelijk zelf kan uitvissen welke speaker derin moet.
ik maak wel een screenshot van de plot.
Als de echte "kenners :Wink: " dan willen kijken of ik alles goed gedaan heb ,ben ik een blij mens.

alvast bedankt. 
( vanavond ga ik aan de slag met de materie en kom hopelijk tot een oplossing ,I'l keep you updated. )

----------


## wout

Ik heb dezelfde kasten (nogaltijd in 1 stuk) en hierin zitten (als ik mj niet vergis)2*RCF L15-554K 
The leader knows, Dateq

----------


## rekal

Dank WOUT !!!! 1000maal dank !!
ik zie wel dat het dan om een MID-BASS speaker gaat. ( 600wAES )
Ik zou het erg op prijs stellen als je eens zou willen kijken of je 100% zeker bent van je gedacht. ( dan twijfel ik niet langer en bestel er 2 nieuwe ).
Zou je mss ook een foto willen posten van jou speakers ? ,lijkt me leuk.
,,is de kast af zoals ik hem heb ? ,of moeten der nog baspoorten inkomen ? ,of zijn het ook bij jouw gewoon 3 gaten ? en geen pvs buis.

Bevallen ze een beetje ? ,kan ik ze lekker belasten van 30 tot 200hz op 600w rms ?   ( das de bedoeling ,of hoe filter jij ? )
Zijn de kasten van Rcf dan ? de koper zei namelijk ook dat er rcf in had gezeten maar wist niet meer welke.

kortom ALLE INFO WELKOM
voeg me als je wilt toe op msn dan hou ik je op de hoogte rekal@go.to ( geen emaildres ! ) email : rekal@skynet.be

----------


## wout

Het is bij die rcf speaker, Het is identiek dezelfde kast; dus ook de poorten en bij mij zit er dus ook geen pvc buis in. Ik vind de kasten eigenlijk wat tegenvallen (mss een kwestie van smaak) maar denk dat deze speaker veel meer kan in een andere kast. Als ik nog eens tijd heb zal ik een foto posten maar je zal er niet veel aan hebben omdat er voor de hele voorzijde een rooster zit. Ik zou in jou geval een nieuwe kast bouwen (je lijkt me we een handige harry) omdat ik denk dat je dan veel meer resultaat hebt dan met deze.
The leader knows, Dateq

----------


## rekal

maar voor wat voor toepassing gebruik je hem ?
vanaf welke Hz tot Hz ?
Ik kan me voorstellen dat het echt diepe ( onder 70Hz ) niet echt fantashtisch zal zijn maar van 70 tot 200 zou hij toch lekker moeten doorlopen ?
het is natuurlijk ook geen subkast maar een bass/mid kast. ( eveneens als de speaker )

----------


## Dr. Edie

Heb je aparte luidsprekers voor de sub?...

Anders zou je eventueel kijken kunnen naar een geheel ander ontwerp... Misschien 2 glijbanen o.i.d... OF gewoon bass-reflex.. Zelf heb ik 2 W-Bin's met de Beyma SM115K (en die gaan heel erg goed.. ) en ben ik voor 250 per W-Bin klaar (leeg gekocht)...

----------


## rekal

leuk idee. ,maarja ik heb nu geld voor deze kasten betaald en wil deze dus ook gebruiken.
ik wil zeker geen glijbaan omdat deze dan te groot worden.
de kast moet heel compact zijn/blijven.

----------


## bertuss

bij jouw kast maakt het eigenlijk niet meer uit wat erin komt te liggen.

ze zijnzo klein dat je echt iets speciaals nodig hebt.

waarom je per se 15" wilt is mij een raadsel.

lab sub eminence, en ciare zullen vele malen beter presteren.

die 70 hz wat je ergens noemt is nog maar de vraag of je dat haalt. tevens stralen de speakers naar de grond, wat ook niet echt optimaal is. je haalde toen je de kasten doormidden zaagde, het hele principe van die kast uiteen.

----------


## rekal

Mmmm dank voor je reactie.!
mss moet ik dan de plank eruit halen en dus toch een gewone vierkante basreflexkastje maken. ? de inhoudt zou dan 125l worden in de plaats van 74l. ( moeten de poorten en driver nog vanaf )
maar ik zie hiet vaker terugkomen dat er vaker in zo een kleine kast gekozen word voor een 12" ,maar daar krijg ik toch bijna niks laags uit ? of vergis ik me ?
en ik zit al met een 1/15" fullrange/top erboven
is 125 liter wel te doen met een 15" dan ? ( plank recht )
jullie moeten ook weten dat ik lieft geen speaker onder de 200 erin wil hebben ( omdat hoe duurder hoe beter [:I] ,of is dat totaal misplaats bij speakers ? )
 [quote][je haalde toen je de kasten doormidden zaagde, het hele principe van die kast uiteen.
/quote]
Hoezo ? het zijn 2 totaal gescheiden kasten ondersteboven op mekaar gezet zeg maar. ( net zoals die bekende dubbele jbl glijbanen ,ook totaal gescheiden )

----------


## ivo

Kast inhoud 125Ltr, 18sound 15w700, 210,- euro.

----------


## rekal

Ivo : de speaker moet tenminste 500w zijn max 700w

Zo ik heb eens wat bedacht.
er vanuit gaande dat mn kast 60liter is ( driver deraf en poort ).
dan plaats ik een Beyma G450-N erin.
Ik kom uit op volgende plots.
http://www.rekal.be/ANDERE/project1-4.jpg
http://www.rekal.be/ANDERE/project1-5.JPG
ik filter dan van 0 to 50hz eraf en filter af op 200hz.
of werkt het allemaal niet zo simpel ?
er zit 1 poort van 5.5 cm in ( diameter 8.2 )

mijn doel is niet zozeer echt de beste speaker erin te hebben ,maar wel dat het tenminste beter klinkt dan een Beringer B1800x ( daar was ik al heel tevreden over ). 
ook intersant vind ik de 18sound 15w1200 omdat deze dit neerzet in zijn manual http://www.rekal.be/ANDERE/project1-6.JPG.
dus dan zou ik niks hoeven te doen aan mn huidige kast ( alleen de poorten tunen dan. ). of klopt er allemaal geen snars van waar ik mee bezig ben ?

----------


## ivo

Waarom probeer je het niet? Je kan blijven simuleren maar het moet toch in de praktijk gebeuren.

----------


## rekal

ik moet de speaker nog kopen ,en heb al een kast waar en 1 in moet ,dan ga ik toch zomaar hals over kop speakers kopen ?
Ik snap niet goed wat het echte probleem is ? ,is dit werkelijk zo moelijk te bereken ? ( zelfs voor een kenner ? ).
Dat verbaast me echt ,had nooit gedacht dat niemand me kon zeggen welke speaker erin kan ,,dan had ik deze kasten namelijk nooit gekocht.

Lol, ik heb ook op mn eerste topic "wilt iemand effe berekenen" geschreven omdat ik dus echt dacht dat dit voor een echte boxbouwer een eitje wat ( zeker omwille van een standaard bass reflex kast ).
blijkbaar heb ik me vergist en verondtschuldig me dan ook als ik slecht overkom. ( is mn bedoeling niet )

----------


## ivo

Kasten berekenen doe je niet zomaar het is een combinatie van meerdere aspecten, combinatie speaker, kast, materiaal ed. Je kan heel moeilijk zeggen ik heb een kast en daar simuleer daar, even, een speaker in. Ik denk dat vele zijn of haar vingers niet wil branden, aan een project zoals dit. Jij moet op zoek gaan naar ontwerpen die op jou kast lijken en daar de speaker van moet nemen. BV de br115 van 18sound, 121ltr basreflex in combinatie met een 15w700, kan je vergelijken met jou kast (als het front recht staatin jou kast). Sub15 van B&c 125ltr basreflex (als het front recht staat in jou kast). Of ontwerpen zoals je kast, orgineel, is en de speaker die aangeraden wordt in zo'n kast, gebruiken.

----------


## rekal

dank,
ik denk dat ik de Sub15 van B&c ga pakken als "model"
met deze speaker erin  B&C 15PZB100.
Ik ben eens aan het rekenen gegaan ;
de model kast is 129 liter hier maak ik gewoon ( als ik een rechte plank maak ) 126 liter van in mijn kast. ik neem aan dat dit te verwaarlozen is ( minim verschil ).
dan volgende stap. ik wil de frontplaat en baspoorten nabouwen.
dit is geen enkel probleem behalve dat mijn kast 7cm breeder is als de model kast. ,de model poorten zijn 10cm hoog.
kan ik zomaar die 10cm baspoorthoogte herleiden naar 3cm en dan de breedte 7cm grooter maken zodat dit uitkomt in mijn kast ??

als dit kan ,dan gooi ik de speaker 1 keer nog door winisd en daarna ga ik lekker mn kast verbouwen ,met de nodige pics op dit forumpje uiteraard.

----------


## ivo

Ik gebruik zelf de tbx100. Vanavond een test met de kasten, 4x, op een camco vortex 6, 2300watt bij 4ohm, dat gaat hard en laag :Big Grin:

----------


## rekal

na mn poging met winisd kom ik tot de conclusie dat hij er niet standaard in staat en dat ik hem manueel moet invoeren.
,dit lukt me van geen kanten, hij geeft heel de tijd verhouding errors aan terwijl ik presies invul wat ik kan van de manual.

ik ben gewoon zo bang dat als ik een foute speaker erin stop en mn poort bv 5cm te lang maak dat ik dan de speaker kapot maak door een te hoge X max als ik er 600w op zet. 
of maakt dat allemaal niks uit 600w is 600w ? of hij nu wel of niet in een kist zit.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Ik zou liever die kastjes staan laten, en een vergelijkbaar (in grote..) BR kastje bouwen... Dan ben je zeker ervan dat er goed geluid uit komt, en bovendien heb je niet de nadelen zoals met deze (weinig lage tonen, geluid gaat richting de grond e.d...) EN als je een goede kast berekent om een speaker dan speel je je driver ook nog eens niet kapot!..

Ikzelf heb (al gezegt) goede ervaringen met de Beyma 15K200 (nu dus de SM-115K) 500 W/rms gevoeligheid 98 of 99 dB

----------


## rekal

de speakerkast word dusook groter !
de speaker gaat niet meer naar de grond staan !
lees eens 2 berichten terug ,daar staat mn nieuwe planning in ,,,grotere kast ( zelfs de kast die word aangeraden voor de betreffende speaker )

----------


## bertuss

als je vraagt om welke speaker erin moet, en ik geef je een tip, om eens te kijken naar de lab driver eminence, en de ciare drivers, waarom zeg je alsnog dat je geen hulp krijgt?

met die 70 liter, en goede tuning, en eventueel virtueel volume vergroten moet goed laag wel mogelijk zijn.
ivo, heeft een mini sub met dergelijke drivers

----------


## rekal

dat zeg ik niet ! ik zeg letterlijk dat ik het liever op een 15" wil houden.
ik heb groote hulp al van IVO en die persoon wat dezelfde kasten heeft. zelfs van jou met je 12"ideen die ik zeker wel overwogen heb.
ook leuke tips mede van jou om een 12" te bezichtigen.
Maar daar wil ik niet verder mee ,is toch mijn keuze ?
15" is al maar klein vind ik. 
ik gebruik dus ook een 15" 1" top ,daar ga ik toch geen 12" bass onder zetten ??
alleen Eddy z'n "hulp" was wat raar aangezien ik al tot de conclusie was gekomen dat de plank recht word gemaakt en het dus een grotere kast word. 
Van daaruit wil ik nu dan ook verdere bouwen en reacties als er mij nu iemand zegt ,waarom koop je geen Behringer B1800 ? dan zie ik dat niet als hulp ,eerder als niet andwoorden op mn vraag en toch wat willen zeggen.  ( mag best maar onderbouw dit dan ook ),

----------


## bertuss

FORMAAT BOEIT GEEN ENE REET !!!

LABSUB GAAT TOCH OOK NIET HARD??

wat een kolder en onzin dus weer. mijn steun had ik liever niet gegeven zonde van mn tijd.

en ik ga niet eens uitleggen waarom het formaat niet boeiend is.

----------


## rekal

ik snap je woede niet ?
ik ga mn planning toch niet veranderen omdat jij vind dat er een 12" in moet komen ? ( das jouw mening ,moet ik toch niet persee naleven )
ik ga verder met IVO zijn idee ( copy Sub15 B&C ).
ik vind dat een beter plan. ( voor het zelfde geld had ik jou richtlijnen gevolgt en was IVO boos op me geweest dan? )
Mmm waarom leg je niet uit waarom het formaat niet belangrijk is ?
lijkt me best inttersant/leerzaam om te weten.
Ik dacht namelijk altijd dat hoe groter de speaker hoe dieper de tonen en hoe meer druk. of kan een 12" even diep als een 21" dan ? mss wel ,maar toch zeker niet zo hard/druk ?

----------


## ivo

Ik zal echt niet boos op iemand worden. Het is nu eenmaal hobby en men moet doen wat hij wil. Ik geef alleen maar een tip, ongetwijfeld weet Bertuss ook wat hij doe maar het is zo 100 verschilende mensen, 100 verschilende ideeen.

----------


## bertuss

je vorige post duidt erop dat je maar wat in de wilde weg aan het doen bent.

volledig verkeerde stelling die je aanneemt. omdat er wel degelijk uitzonderingen zijn.

en die had JIJ gevonden, als je achter die drivers aan was gegaan. maargoed.
gooi er maar wat anders in. ben benieuwd naar je resultaat.

----------


## Dr. Edie

Ik snap het niet... Waarom wil je die luidspreker kasten behouden?

Goed, nu heb je de plank niet meer 'schuin' maar rechtgemaakt, is het niet veel verstandiger een lekkere speaker te nemen en DAAR een kast omheen te bouwen waarin die zich pas ECHT lekker thuis voelt ? Zo blijf je kloten, zonde van zo'n vrij prijzige speaker... Maargoed, doe vooral eigenwijs.

En wat is er mis met een 12" sub?.. Ken d'r genoeg (danwel vaak hoorngeladen).

Ik ben net als Bertuss benieuwd naar het resultaat.

----------


## rekal

In en Sub15 kast ( bouwtekening rechtsreeks van B&C ) daar staat dezekfde kast als de mijne ,scheelt een paar liter. 
dus dan heb ik een kast waarin de speaker zich thuisvoelt.
Ik ben al tot de konclusie gekomen dat ik de poorten niet eens hoef aan te passen. ,ik maak het middenschotje tussen de poorten gewoon iets breder zodat deze poorten dezelfde worden als de orginele Sub 15 kast.
Mn poorten zijn dezelfde ,Mn liter inhoudt is idem ,en de speaker is er voor gemaakt dus wat kan er dan nog mislopen ?
dan ben ik toch klaar met mn spul.
Dat ik mss met een 12" een iets beter resultaat krijg zou best kunnen ,maar blijft het dan nog even simpel ? ( nee dus )
A : ik moet 2 compleet nieuwe kasten bouwen
B : ik wil baasreflex kast en geen hoorngeladen ( moet ik daar ook nog achteraan ,hoe ik dat moet bverekenen enz.. ),weet je wel hoeveel werk in een Labsub of punisher gaat zitten.
C : Ik heb 50 voor die kasten betaaltd ,mieter ik ze toch niet daarna op het containerpark ( stort ) ?

ik hoef niet het onderste uit een speaker te halen ,maar wel wil ik gaarne weten of ik hem niet kapot ga spelen in een slecht berekende kast als ik er zijn Rms waarde op zet ?
Ik wil een leuke bass ,geen Je van Het Top Ding ( dat is geen kwestie van eiegnwijs maar wel waarvoor ik hem nodig heb ), mss 10 keer per jaar familiefeestjes.
Waarom koop ik dan geen kant en klare sub ? ,omdat in een kant en klare sub je 60% kast betaald en 40% speaker dus een box van 300 zit een speaker in van max 180 ,dan denk ik dat ik meer uit mn zelfbouwkast met een 300 speaker haal. ( denk ik )

----------


## Dr. Edie

Dan verkoop die kastjes voor een paar Euro, en neem de SM15 van Dap, komt beslist een lekker geluid uit! Je houd geld over zelfs... Maargoed, dat wil je dus niet.. Dan koop een van de eerder genoemde speakers en pleur die erin en hoop op een goed geluid.

----------


## bertuss

En een hoorn is helemaal niet nodig om een 12" te laten knallen.

mini sub van ivo bv.

je hebt volgens mij nog steeds niet gekeken wat dei prestaties zijn van die woofers.

----------


## ivo

Het zijn leuke drivers, ciare 1200sw, eminence lab12, het enige nadeel het lage db vermogen, rond de 90!. Dus in een klein basreflexkastje moet er al veel vermogen in om aan een beetje druk te komen en dan zit je ook al met de xmax! Deze speakers kan je inderdaad in extreme kasten gebruiken, zeer klein of zeer groot, 125ltr is een gemiddelde maat, niet echt optimaal voor één van de twee. Ik heb thuis nog wat ciare's liggen, ik zal ze wel eens proberen in een 125ltr kast, kijken wat het resultaat is in de praktijk.

----------


## bertuss

kijk die luxe moet je maar net hebben natuurlijk.

----------

